# Diseño de Home Theater 7.1



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola a todos los del foro.he estado mirando que ya ahi home cinema u home theater 7.1      
yo estoy interesado en hacer uno de esos 8) o un 5.1,6.2 ,etc.bueno si alguien sabe como hacerlo avisenme pliss y pasenme el circuito.es para cualquiera de estos sabados puedo esperar hasta 1 mes o mas no es mucho de apuro.  
chauuu
espero respuestas
saludos.


----------



## Dano (Nov 4, 2007)

En un 7.1 precisas 7 amplificador para los satélites y uno para el subwoofer.
En un 6.2 precisas 6 amplificador para los satélites y dos para los subwofers.

Saludos


----------



## anko (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos, yo también estoy interesado en hacer un sistema de sonido tipo home theater, por el momento estoy ordenando las ideas y conceptos del proyecto, pero te podria decir que:

Puedes usar amplificadores integrados para los satelites, tipo LM O TDA, porque gastan muy poco espacio, hay un monton de esos circuitos dando vueltas por el foro, para los subwoofer/s usar un amplificador +/- grande como 100w para tener bajos sin recortes, bueno depende si quieres construir un sistema chico o uno que reviente toda la casa jeje

Salu2


----------



## belpmx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola, tengo una terjeta en mi pc de sonido de 7.1 canales.... pero no tengo dinero para comprar un sistema de son ido así...
ALguien podria ayudarme con ideas, diagramas, por ahi tengo una fuente de poder de computadora que no uso de 12v 10 amp....
Muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Jul 30, 2008)

en el foro hay miles de amplificador que funcionan con 12 v
podrias usar 7 tda2003 y un tda1562, etc, busca la configuracion que mejor te valla

saludos


----------



## belpmx (Ago 17, 2008)

Hola.... ya estuve buscando despues de un largo tiempo y mi diea es usar 3 Tda 7377 y un tda 1562 para el subwoofer... aun esta todo en mi mente cuando lo realice les comparto mi experiencia


----------



## santiago (Ago 17, 2008)

pequeño problem

tu fuente es de 10 A

el tda1562 chupa sus 10A

y cada 7377 chupa sus 3A 

osea 10A+3A*3=19A, o  20A por seguridad

o una fuente mas grande, o 2 fuentes, o otro amplificador con la clasica dupla transformador+diodos

saludos


----------



## belpmx (Ago 18, 2008)

Jejejeje, hola ya lo había previsto....
Tengo dos fuentes y cada una es de 10 amp....
Y tengo otra de 19 amp que apenas estoy probando si funciona bien....
Y otra alternativa es usar unos tda 2009.... que segun lei son de alta fidelidad.... lo que me detiene con este TDA es que es un poco más complicadao hacer las pistas.... y aun no soy muy bueno usando las PCB's y el metodo termico.
Saludos, y GRACIAS!


----------



## santiago (Ago 18, 2008)

si la fuente de 19 amp anda estas hecho
el pcb es facil, nesesitas la plancha, el papel y el acido, 
para empezar , armate 2 tda7377 pero en la configuracion mono que te da 4 canales con 15w cada uno, para los satelitale 15w esta rre bien

y al 1562 tenes que armarle un pasabajo, en el foro hay muchos

saludos


----------



## belpmx (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola...nada mas deja que encuentre el papel ilustración y me pongo a hacer los circuitos y voy a ver el datasheet del tda para ver esa configuración que me dices...
Bueno gracias de nuevo


----------



## luchoo1990 (May 25, 2010)

Hola, escribo en este foro con el fin de que me ayuden, orienten o cuestionen sobre el miniproyecto que quiero hacer. El mismo consiste en hacer un Home Theater 7.1 de aproximadamente 30w por canal y 60w el woofer con STKs para conectarlo a la PC.
 Pero a la hora de desarrollar mi proyecto me encuentro con algunas dudas que quiero compartir...

Para el principio del proyecto me descargue la hoja de datos de los STKs y seleccione algunos de 30w o aprox. con una THD de 0.08%.
- STK4151, STK 401-250, STK4154MK5 (2 canales 30w+30w)
- STK400-250 (3 canales 30w+30w+30w)
- STK400-700 (3 canales 30w+60w+30w)(60w para el woofer)

La idea principal era poner un STK400-700, uno STK400-250 y otro STK4151 o similar


¿Se consiguen STKs de 3      canales en Argentina? Estoy cerca de la línea de subte B, así que me iba a      preguntar a Paraná o Boulogne Sur Me. Pero antes quería      preguntar acá.
¿Que opción me convendría      mas: poner 4STKs de 2 canales (sin usar un canal) y uno de 1 canal para el      woofer, o que combinación?
  La idea seria usar 4STKs o 3 para tener una mejor distribución en el gabinete, el cual haría yo.

También dispongo de 1 trafo de 36V+36V con punto medio y 7A
el cual supervise que tiene 35.9V y la corriente según cálculos sacados en base a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


  Tengo:

Vs=35.9V
6cm x 5 cm = 30cm^2 = S
Pa = (S/1,5)^2= 400VA
Pr = 400 x 0,8 ) 320W
Is = 320W/35,9V = 8,91A


¿Por que me da casi 2 Amper      mas que lo indicado en el papelito pegado al trafo?
¿Me sirve este trafo para      lo que quiero? En caso de no alcanzarme: Tenia pensado implementar un      trafo aparte mas chico para el STK del woofer
 
Agrego que también voy a hacer las cajas para cada parlante y comprar c/u de los parlantes. Tengo este en la mira, ustedes me recomendaran si va o no para mi uso.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85545686-parlantes-boss-ch-5520-525-2-vias-200-watts-oferta-hoy-_JM_


¿Que diferencia tiene un      parlante de hogar de uno de auto? Más allá de que tiene Tweeter o no.      ¿Cuales son mejores?
  Dejo el pdf de STKs. Saludos y espero sus comentarios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2010)

luchoo1990 dijo:


> Hola, escribo en este foro con el fin de que me ayuden, orienten o cuestionen sobre el miniproyecto que quiero hacer. El mismo consiste en hacer un Home Theater 7.1 de aproximadamente 30w por canal y 60w el woofer con STKs para conectarlo a la PC.


 
Y si lo vas a excitar con la PC, por que querés gastar tanto dinero y correr tantos riesgos usando la serie STK? Si lo diseñas inteligentemente, podés hacer los satélites con los TDA2050 y el woofer con TDA7294. Ambos tienen una calidad excepcional y *casi *no viene truchos como los STK...aparte de que valen menos del 25% .



luchoo1990 dijo:


> También dispongo de 1 *trafo de 36V+36V con punto medio y 7A*
> el cual supervise que tiene 35.9V y la corriente según cálculos sacados en base a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/
> Tengo:
> Vs=35.9V
> ...



Por que la tensión de salida no es 35.9V sino 35.9V x 2=71.8V


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

Lo mismo, exactamente lo mismo opino que Ezavalla.

¿Por qué complicarse la vida con los STK (tenés el 99,999% de que compres falsificados, y pésimos) pudiéndolo hacer con la serie TDA?


La calidad de los amplificadores de la serie TDA es muy buena, no le tiene que envidiar mucho a STK. Es cierto, los STK son mejores, tienen menos distorsión, pero son más frágiles a romperlos que los TDA.

Respecto de la elección de amplificadores integrados, si lo que querés es hacer un Home Theater de muy alta calidad, podrías usar los integrados mejores de la serie TDA, de Philips. Me refiero específicamente a el TDA1514A. Este integrado es Hi-End. Muy baja distorsión.

También para los satélites, podrías usar el TDA2050, como bien decía Ezavalla, en modo simple o puente si querés más potencia.
Y para sub-woofer, está super claro, los TDA7293/4 en simple/bridge.

Hay muchas opciones para el armado de potencias. También podrías hacerlo con componentes discretos (transistores) pero ahora se complica más la cosa...

Bueno, veamos como sigue todo esto.
Saludos.
Tavo



> Más allá de que tiene twitter o no.



No es una red social, es un driver diseñado para reproducir frecuencias agudas, es Tweeter


----------



## luchoo1990 (May 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y si lo vas a excitar con la PC, por que querés  gastar tanto dinero y correr tantos riesgos usando la serie STK? Si lo  diseñas inteligentemente, podés hacer los satélites con los TDA2050 y el  woofer con TDA7294. Ambos tienen una calidad excepcional y *casi *no  viene truchos como los STK...aparte de que valen menos del 25% .



   Estuve viendo esos TDAs y tienen 10% de distorsión, lo que no me quedo claro es de cuantos canales son. El que me gusto es el TDA1514A pero creo que es de 1 canal y no me gustaría poner 8 placas, 1 por canal para el Home. Igual esto lo diseñaría yo en la placa. Vi que en una tienda de Boulogne Sur Me, Target Electrónica, venden varios STKs. No se si serán truchos.


ezavalla dijo:


> Por que la tensión de salida no es 35.9V sino  35.9V x 2=71.8V


   Ya me parecía que había algo raro.. Entonces.. ¿Esta bien si digo que los cálculos son así?
  Is = 320W/71,8V = 4,45A 



tavo10 dijo:


> Lo mismo, exactamente lo mismo opino que Ezavalla.
> ¿Por qué complicarse la vida con los STK (tenés el 99,999% de que compres falsificados, y pésimos) pudiéndolo hacer con la serie TDA?
> 
> 
> ...


   ¿Tenes idea de cuanto es el costo aproximado de el TDA1514A?¿Cuantos canales tiene? Osea la idea original que tenia era hacer 50W por canal con 0.4% o 0.08% de distorsión pero son muchos Watts a manejar y entonces baje a unos 30W con 0.08%. ¿Porque son más frágiles los STKs?


ezavalla dijo:


> No es una red social, es un driver diseñado para reproducir frecuencias agudas, es Tweeter


Gracias por la aclaración me había confundido xP ahí lo modifique



¿Hay TDAs de 2 o 3 canales con poca distorsión (0.4% o 0.08%) en Argentina? Preferentemente de 30W o 35W o alrededores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2010)

luchoo1990 dijo:


> Estuve viendo esos TDAs y tienen 10% de distorsión, lo que no me quedo claro es de cuantos canales son.



  
Tenés que saber analizar los datasheets antes de hacer esas suposiciones. Esto dice el datasheet del TDA2050:



Como verás, la distorsión es inferior a lo que estás buscando.
Por otra parte, cada chip es un solo "canal" y te puede tirar entre 20W y 24W, dependiendo la impedancia nominal del parlante. Si usás dos chips en bridge, podés obtener más de 40W sin problemas sobre 8 ohms.
De igual forma, eso que pensás de aumentar la cantidad de amplificadores por chips no creas que te va a solucionar mucho...a 30W por canal, no es fácil que te lo disipe en un solo encapsulado.

Ahora, pensalo bien, por que un 7.1 con 30W por canal son 210W de potencia acústica...excesivamente alto para una vivienda...

*Te recomiendo que leas el foro, por que hay muchos temas que van a iluminar muchas de tus dudas.*



luchoo1990 dijo:


> Ya me parecía que había algo raro.. Entonces.. ¿Esta bien si digo que los cálculos son así?
> Is = 320W/71,8V = 4,45A



Si, así es correcto.


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

A ver:

Es sin sentido conseguir un integrado de "dos o tres canales"... Para que esto? Si de todos modos no vas a meter todo el sistema en una cajita de cigarros!?

Todo el sistema te puede entrar perfectamente bien acomodado en una buena caja de madera de 20cm de ancho, 15 de alto y 8cm de alto... (a modo de ejemplo).

Si te ponés a ver, los STK ocupan mucho más espacio que un TDA, simple, doble o cuadrafónico...

O sea, creo que no vale la pena seguir insistiendo con STK, porque de entrada te aseguro que no los vas a conseguir originales... Las falsificaciones te van a andar, por un tiempo y luego te dejan a pata; además que les estás dando de comer a los chinos mugrientos comprando falsificaciones.

Otra cosa.
Con respecto a las distorsiones totales expuestas en los datasheets de los TDA, esas son medidas técnicas y teóricas. Al igual que la potencia que dicen entregar.
Por ejemplo: El TDA2050 dice entregar 32W "hi-fi". Pero no llega a esa potencia.
Con un 2050 llegás a 25W reales con distorsión del orden de 1% o menos! Imperceptible al oído!
Y menos que menos si empleás TDA1514A. Ahí ya estás hablando de palabras mayores. Para darte una referencia, esos chips los usó Marshall algún tiempo para sus amplificadores chicos (30W), con una terrible calidad, EXCELENTE.

Te cito algo que aprendí hace un tiempo, de una persona que sabe:


ezavalla dijo:


> Si le hacés caso a cualquier mermo que anda hablando tonteras por ahí, siempre vas a encarar las cosas por el lado equivocado. Si leés el hilo del TDA7377 vas a encontrar una cantidad increíble de posts que hablan de todo lo que satura este chip, pero espero que luego del análisis de las ganacias que hice ayer hayas podido apreciar por qué un salame que de electrónica solo conoce el nombre, dice que el TDA satura y que no sirve...
> Yo tengo cuatro TDA2040 en puente (estereo) en el amplificador del living de mi casa, con el preamp del proyecto 97 de ESP y ecualizando los baffles de medios-altos con filtros Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden + la transformación de Linkwitz para corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de los mismos baffles y el del subwoofer, y NUNCA ME HA SATURADO EL PAR TDA2040...NUNCA! Estos amplis excitan parlantes de 6" y 93dB/W/m de sensibilidad y a la cuarta parte del volumen maximo no se puede estar en mi casa por que te vuela la peluca MAL!
> En cuanto al ampli simpe de mnicolau, yo monté uno de esos en el combo de viola electrica de mi hijo y se cansó de usarlo AL MANGO por un par de meses hasta que lo cambié por un par en puente (yo uso mi propio PCB para el puente tomado del datasheet de ST) por que le hacía falta potencia extra ya que el parlante que estaba usando era bastante malo...y lo sigue usando desde diciembre SIN NINGUN PROBLEMA (y el simple lo voy a usar en un experimento mío, por que todavía funciona perfectamente).
> 
> *Como verás, solo es cuestión de elegir los componentes y configuraciones corrects para jueguen bien entre ellos.*



Ya te han dado muchas ideas, ordenemos un poco las cosas:

Para los satélites:
- TDA2050 ó TDA2052 (mejor aún). O TDA1514A

Para los de media potencia
- TDA7294

Para el sub-woofer
- TDA7293 en modo puente.

Hay muchas opciones de amplificadores para implementar en un sistema como este. Son muchos vatios reales para sonar y no es lo mismo tener 2 amplificadores "chiquitos" de 20W que tener 6 amplificadores "chiquitos" de 20W...

Yo creo que un Home Theater comercial no tiene 20W en sus satélites.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

Bueno compañero entiendo que quieras volverlo estero usando dos integrados amplificadores TDA OK hasta ahi.

Ahora bien: para cada uno necesitas que la señal que se extrae de la compu por medio del conocido cablecito verde lo pases a una etapa preamplificada y luego ya tranquilamente dividir o "split" la señal a cada amplificador respectivamente y asi tambien se reduce considerablemente la distoricion.

Te recomiendo a manera de facil, bonito, y relativamente bastante barato el Preamplificador del foro con LM386 y te da un 1watt de potencia mas que suficiente para los amplificadores que estos en realidad van a hacer el veradero chance o trabajo

He os aqui el link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm

Salu2 y cuentanos como te va o te fue

PD.el circuito ampli con lm386 lo arme yo mismo y como señal a amplificar utilice la señal de salida de la compu el cable verde y lo amplifico divinamente bien por lo que creo te puede servir como te mencione anteriormente


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Bueno compañero entiendo que quieras volverlo estero usando dos integrados amplificadores TDA OK hasta ahi.
> 
> Ahora bien: para cada uno necesitas que la señal que se extrae de la compu por medio del conocido cablecito verde lo pases a una etapa preamplificada y luego ya tranquilamente dividir o "split" la señal a cada amplificador respectivamente y asi tambien se reduce considerablemente la distoricion.
> 
> ...



LM386 como Preamplificador!?? Mmm..


No, por lo que veo no te percataste de los requerimentos o metas del autor del post...
Lo que quiere él, es lograr una buena potencia con buena CALIDAD...

El LM386 amplifica, pero no llega a 1W ni ahí. Y si llega, es con 90% de distorsión...
No me gusta para nada la idea.

Fijate que un TL071 tiene mucha, pero lejos, mucha más calidad que un LM386... No...

Como Preamplificadores (que no hacen falta, si la señal proviene de la PC, tiene potencia necesaria) podrías usar el NE5532.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

ok Tavo lo tendre en cuenta

Salu2


----------



## ranaway (May 25, 2010)

Hola Luchoo, una opcion mas que te puedo recomendar y de mejor calidad que los TDA y STK (segun mi experiencia) es el LM3875 para 8 ohms y LM3886 para 4 ohms, tienen entre 56 y 60 Wats RMS y la distorsion es menor al 0.01%, el tema es conseguirlos, yo los pedi a la fabrica y me los mandaron gratis, hoy creo que solo te cobran el envio, y para el sub podes usarlos en puente.
Te comento que fabrique un 5.1 con 5 TDA2050 la parte de los satelites con trafo de 200VA y con 5 parlantes de 6 pulgadas y tiraba como bestia (fuerte y muy claro, sin distorsion audible) en una habitacion de 5x6mts.

Mi aporte segun mi experiencia.

Saludos!

E1000


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 25, 2010)

Hola, la verdad es un muy lindo proyecto, por mi parte te cuento que tengo en la computadora un 4.1/4.2, alimentado con 2 TDA7377, uso cuatro salidas simples (10w max) para los satelites ( xonox 5 1/4" + tweeter domo 1" linea multimedia) y dos salidas en puente (20w max) para cada parlante del subwoofer ( decware wicked one con dos xonox 8" linea uso general) no lo puedo subir a mas de la mitad por que no lo soporto el ambiente es chico, pero suena fuerte y muy bien.dejo unas fotos.

Aparte estoy armando algo mas grande para el living/comedor, seria un 5.2 alimentado con 5 LM3886 + 2 UCD IR2110 (obra de ejtagle) satelites xonox de 6" y los 2 subwoofer son GB SW12k (creo que los ultimos 2) en total serian algo asi como 550w, por supuesto que es demasiado para una casa pero tiene control de volumen y nunca voy a forzar nada.

te recomiendo que busques otros parlantes, por que toda la calidad que ganas con los amplificadores seguro la vas a perder en esos que propones, fijate en la parte de elementos de salida que se hablo bastante del tema, tanto marcas y precios como construccion.

mucha suerte con tu proyecto.

Martin


----------



## luchoo1990 (May 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tenés que saber analizar los datasheets antes de hacer esas suposiciones. Esto dice el datasheet del TDA2050:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33986
> 
> ...


   Me equivoque y había abierto otro pdf, tengo el escritorio hecho un quilombo 
Estoy viendo un par de temas sobre los TDA, ahí tantos que me mareo un poco . Con respecto a usarlo en la vivienda el tema es que lo voy a usar en mi cuarto pero también quizás lo use en un quincho que estoy armando en mi terraza. Por eso no quiero tener tan limitadas las opciones del Home. Aunque por lo que estoy leyendo 20w, 25w también me alcanzan, pero decidí hacerlo de 30w. Ahora tendría que fijarme las limitaciones de corriente de los TDAs para que mi trafo no se quede corto.


tavo10 dijo:


> A ver:
> 
> Es sin sentido conseguir un integrado de "dos o tres canales"... Para  que esto? Si de todos modos no vas a meter todo el sistema en una cajita  de cigarros!?
> 
> ...


 
Un Home comercial debe tener 5w, 10w . Me convenciste voy a usar los TDA. De última el diseño del PCB realizare yo y me adaptare a realizar un tamaño que me guste. Soy medio nuevo en el “mundo de el audio” lo que no entiendo muy bien es lo de los satélites, media potencia y Sub-Woofer. Lo que tenia entendido era hacer 7 parlantes(satélites) para frecuencias Medias y como tenia el Tweeter incorporado tambien Agudas y 1 parlante de Graves para el Woofer, usando para los 7 parlantes unos parlantes de auto con Tweeter incorporado. Igual todavía no esta afirmado lo de usar parlantes de autos. Tendré que leer más en el foro para informarme como me dijo Tincho mas abajo


ranaway dijo:


> Hola Luchoo, una opcion mas que te puedo  recomendar y de mejor calidad que los TDA y STK (segun mi experiencia)  es el LM3875 para 8 ohms y LM3886 para 4 ohms, tienen entre 56 y 60 Wats  RMS y la distorsion es menor al 0.01%, el tema es conseguirlos, yo los  pedi a la fabrica y me los mandaron gratis, hoy creo que solo te cobran  el envio, y para el sub podes usarlos en puente.
> Te comento que fabrique un 5.1 con 5 TDA2050 la parte de los satelites  con trafo de 200VA y con 5 parlantes de 6 pulgadas y tiraba como bestia  (fuerte y muy claro, sin distorsion audible) en una habitacion de  5x6mts.
> 
> Mi aporte segun mi experiencia.
> ...


 
Creo que mi inclinare por los TDA2050, tu idea de el 5.1 creo que es lo que mas se asimila a mi caso ya que también quiero usar parlantes de alrededor de 6'' y mi habitación también es similar a la que vos mencionaste. ¿Te encargaste de hacer las cajas con los parlantes y todo? ¿Tenes postiado en el foro el desarrollo de tu 5.1 o algunas fotos? ¿Entonces mi Trafo de aprox 400VA, 36V+36V, 4,4ª lo puedo usar para los satélites? Me alcanzara para el woofer


tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, la verdad es un muy lindo proyecto, por  mi parte te cuento que tengo en la computadora un 4.1/4.2, alimentado  con 2 TDA7377, uso cuatro salidas simples (10w max) para los satelites (  xonox 5 1/4" + tweeter domo 1" linea multimedia) y dos salidas en  puente (20w max) para cada parlante del subwoofer ( decware wicked one  con dos xonox 8" linea uso general) no lo puedo subir a mas de la mitad  por que no lo soporto el ambiente es chico, pero suena fuerte y muy  bien.dejo unas fotos.
> 
> Aparte estoy armando algo mas grande para el living/comedor, seria un  5.2 alimentado con 5 LM3886 + 2 UCD IR2110 (obra de ejtagle) satelites  xonox de 6" y los 2 subwoofer son GB SW12k (creo que los ultimos 2) en  total serian algo asi como 550w, por supuesto que es demasiado para una  casa pero tiene control de volumen y nunca voy a forzar nada.
> 
> ...


 

        Hola Tincho gracias por la data. Después Ojeo un poco la sección de Elementos de salida, ¿Algún post para recomendarme? ¿Porque no es muy recomendable la opción de poner parlantes con Tweeter?


----------



## Tavo (May 26, 2010)

Veo que ahora tenés las cosas un tanto más claras. Voy a empezar citando, para no confundir nada:


> Ahora tendría que fijarme las limitaciones de corriente de los TDAs para que mi trafo no se quede corto.


Esto, desde ya no más te digo, IMPOSIBLE.
No vas a poder, por más grande que sea el transformador, alimentar 7 canales con una misma fuente. Sacátelo de la cabeza de inmediato.

Vas a tener que usar mínimo 2 transformadores bien grandes, aunque te recomendaría que uses 3.

Ahora vamos a ver como es el esquema "por defecto" de un Home Theater, nunca está demás saber algunas cosas.
El modo de representar un sistema 5.1 canales es el siguiente:







Esto nos indica que:
- Los dos bafles superiores, izquierdo y derecho emiten sonido de todo tipo, menos los graves. Digamos que podrían reproducir frecuencias desde 150Hz hasta 20KHz (20000Hz) aproximadamente, para darse una idea.
- El bafle central, en el medio de las esquinas superiores, reproduce sonidos medios o de voz.
- Los bafles traseros, izquierdo y derecho, reproducen sonidos de ambientación. Serían sonidos medios, no tan agudos, más bien los sonidos que le dan "cuerpo" al sistema.
- Y por último, el woofer. Emite todos los sonidos hasta los 100Hz aproximadamente.

En el caso de un sistema 7.1 (recordemos que el anterior es 5.1) se le añaden dos bafles más en la parte posterior. Realmente no lo veo con mucho sentido, porque para ambientación están los bafles traseros, que acompañan al woofer en frecuencias un poco más cálidas. La idea del 7.1 me parece un tanto exagerada.

Veamos ahora una imagen real a modo de ejemplo:






Ahí se ven claramente los 7 parlantes o bafles.



> Un Home comercial debe tener 5w, 10w...


Así es. No tienen más que eso.



> lo que no entiendo muy bien es lo de los satélites, media potencia y Sub-Woofer.


Ahí está medianamente aclarado. 



> Tendré que leer más en el foro para informarme como me dijo Tincho mas abajo


Si, un poco más. Al menos hasta saber que es lo que definitivamnte planeás hacer.
Empezá por lo primero: Tenés placa de sonido de 7 canales? Sin eso, en vano vacer el sistema...

Saludos..
T10


----------



## ranaway (May 26, 2010)

luchoo1990 dijo:


> Creo que mi inclinare por los TDA2050, tu idea de el 5.1 creo que es lo que mas se asimila a mi caso ya que también quiero usar parlantes de alrededor de 6'' y mi habitación también es similar a la que vos mencionaste. ¿Te encargaste de hacer las cajas con los parlantes y todo? ¿Tenes postiado en el foro el desarrollo de tu 5.1 o algunas fotos? ¿Entonces mi Trafo de aprox 400VA, 36V+36V, 4,4ª lo puedo usar para los satélites? Me alcanzara para el woofer


Hola Luchoo, del sistema mencionado solo postie la parte del ampli ya que fue un equipo que se armo progresivamente, primero el sub activo, luego los partlantes y ultimo el ampli, me parece que tu fuente es un poco grande de voltage para los tda2050, yo los use con parlantes de 4 ohms que se recomienda +/-18v, como un trafo de 12v entrega casi 17v de continua decidi ir por lo seguro y use 2 trafos de 12v 4A por cada 2 integrados y asi poder separar un poco las alimentaciones.

Te paso las fotos que tengo del equipo:







Fotos del interior del ampli con el apuro de entregarlo no le saque, si necesitas mas info avisame.

Saludos!

E1000.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 26, 2010)

El tema con esos parlantes no es por que tengan el tweeter, primero son de audio car, no son muy acordes a la potencia que queres manejar, no creo que tengan divisor de frecuencia para el tweeter (como la mayoria) y te va a costar conseguir los parametros ts para el calculo de las cajas.
En mi opinion tendrias que ver dentro de elementos de salida: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/
y hay otro post con datos de fabricantes, con recomendaciones de gente que los compro y probo, pero no lo puedo encontrar, tambien esta el listado de proveedores del foro con los datos de algunos fabricantes recomendables.

Saludos 

Martin


----------



## luchoo1990 (May 27, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:
			
		

> mmm no quiero sonar a moderador pero:
> 
> USA EL BUSCADOR



Si lo se, pasa que tengo tanto que buscar que me mareo un poco. Por eso voy preguntando y averiguando 


tavo10 dijo:


> Veo que ahora tenés las cosas un tanto más claras.
> 
> Saludos..
> T10



   Hola Tavo gracias por la info, estoy anotando y analizando para ver que hago 
Supongo que entonces los dos parlantes de diferencia que tienen el 5.1 y el 7.1 serian también para sonido ambiental. Ósea el amplificador lo voy a diseñar para 7.1 si tengo tiempo y dinero agregare los 2 parlantes. Mi idea es ir haciendo por partes por eso quería definir bien el tema de amplificación, los cuales voy a utilizar los TDA que me mencionaste. Voy a ir por el centro averiguando costos y también tendría que ir poniéndome a hacer cálculos de la potencia y corriente necesaria así ya que estoy me fijo en la casa del transformador cuanto me pueden llegar a costar. Esto que me dijiste sobre lo de satélites, media potencia, sub-woofer (¿Diferencia si pongo un woofer?) me serviría para elegir los parlantes. A la hora de su construcción tendré que tener en cuenta al construir los parlantes cual es el rol que va a cumplir cada uno ( que frecuencias manejara) y así veré que Tweeter poner o tamaño de cono, etc. Pero volvamos a la parte del amplificador (los TDAs que me va conectar la PC con los parlantes) supongo que los TDAs que manejaran el 7.0 no tienen relación con la división de frecuencias, ya que esta me la tira directo mi computadora. Y solo tienen relación con la amplificación (por eso decía de que me tengo que orientar a la construcción de los parlantes eso de satélites, media potencia, woofer...)  y el amplificador para el woofer 0.1 seria uno de mas potencia solamente.

  Con respecto a si mi maquina puede manejar 7.1 es lo primero que me fije  poseo una mother MSI 790fx-gd70. Tendría que averiguar mas sobre la salida de audio digital 



ranaway dijo:


> Hola Luchoo, del sistema mencionado solo postie la parte del ampli
> Fotos del interior del ampli con el apuro de entregarlo no le saque, si necesitas mas info avisame.
> 
> Saludos!
> ...


Si tendre que usar mas de un trafo seguro.. Me gusto como quedo forrada la caja del ampli y los parlantes mas que nada te quedo impecable. ¿Sacaste el esquematico de la hoja de datos? ¿Cuanto te costaron masomenos los trafo? No quiero ir a averiguar y que me saquen la cabeza con cualquier precio 

Saludos


tinchorojo89 dijo:


> El tema con esos parlantes no es por que  tengan el tweeter...


Gracias Martin voy a ojear un poco ese tema, estoy un tanto ocupado asi  que quizas me tarde. Vi que manejan como 200w algunos parlantes de 6''  de autos y la frecuencia que sera entregada a cada parlante supongo que  lo manejara mi PC  asi que estaria limitado en cuanto a la construccion de  cajas que no es un dato menor.

saludos


----------



## ranaway (May 28, 2010)

luchoo1990 dijo:


> Si tendre que usar mas de un trafo seguro.. Me gusto como quedo forrada la caja del ampli y los parlantes mas que nada te quedo impecable. ¿Sacaste el esquematico de la hoja de datos? ¿Cuanto te costaron masomenos los trafo? No quiero ir a averiguar y que me saquen la cabeza con cualquier precio
> 
> Saludos



Use 2 trafos para dicrioca mecanicos de 50W que alamtec los tiene 25 c/u para cada dos TDA, para el que queda solo use un solo trafo y le hice un doblador de tension y quedo jamon, para los satelites use blueforce de 6,5 pulgadas, para tweeters use unos audiopipe de domo porque no conseguia otros pero hay unos domos Jahro de 3/4 de pulgada que salen algo de 20 pesos y van re bien y los woofers los podes conseguir por 35 mangos, las cajas las hice selladas pero rinden mas sintonizadas. Los amplis estan hechos de acuerdo a la hoja de datos, te paso las PCB listas para imprimir en varios tamaños, cualquier otra cosa consultame.

Saludos!


----------



## luchoo1990 (Jun 12, 2010)

Gracias. Ahora estoy en el tema de averiguar donde puedo comprar amplificadores en casa confiables. Alguna idea?

El LM3886 lo vi a $29 en microelectronica.
Los TDAs los vi a $19,$12,$23. Pero estoy averiguando si es confiable la casa. Se llama la Bolsa electronica y queda en Bolugne Sur Mer 311 (Once). Si alguno sabe algo de donde conseguir los componentes y que no sean truchos les agradeceria 

Ahhh! me olvidaba. Creo que mi transformador es de 12A en realidad! lo medi con un tester que se aguanta 10A. Un amigo me va a prestar uno que se aguanta 20A asi pruebo mejor . Y ya por lo menos voy diseñando el tema de la alimentacion.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola lucho, yo compre hace poco un lm3886 en microelectronica a $25 y ningun problema (no lo vi mas barato) por los TDA fijate que en aca estan aca http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/buscador_1.php estan a $5,60 los 2050 que te van a andar barbaro para esto.

Saludos


----------



## luchoo1990 (Jun 13, 2010)

Aumentaron entonces en microelectronica , me dijieron $29+iva. Igual le pregunte si compraba alrededor de 8 si me hacia un descuento y me dijo que si.
¿Son originales los de electronicaliniers? Parecen muy baratos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 13, 2010)

Guarda con comprar porquerías falsificadas porque te vas a arrepentir y largar maldiciones durante una hora.

Ya me "quemé" con integrados de audio FALSOS y son puras porquerías. Andan 1 minuto y cuando le das un poco de caña, chau, humito (en el mejor se los casos, sinó explota) y a otra cosa...

Antes de comprar, mirá al integrado por todos lados. Buscá en "Google Imágenes" fotos de integrados originales. Imágenes con mucha resolución, para ver los detalles de fabricación de un original, y luego comparalo con el que vas a comprar 

Saludos,
Tavo.

PD: Aseguro y re contra aseguro: Los TDA2050 Originales de ST Microelectronics alimentados con una buena fuente de +-22VCC, son UN CAÑO. Eternos. Tengo dos andando de a ratos al mango y se la re bancan; calientan, pero con un buen disipador ya no es problemA.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 5, 2010)

hola a todos

se muy poco de este tema, y por eso pregunto

quiero hacer un sistema 7.1 para la pc, lo quiero de poca potencia, una vez vi uno pero no le puse atencion y ahora no recuerdo en que post estaba, funcionaba con vavios tda2003 y un tda2030 algo asi. por favor ayudenme, no me pidan que busque en el foro porque ya me canse y no encuentro, es preferible el circuito.

vuelvo a repetir, no necesito que sea de mucha potencia, conque funcione con tda2003 esta bien 

gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aca te paso unos circuitos completos!
Ojala te sirvan, estan probados y funcionan!!


----------



## altaimpedancia (Nov 6, 2010)

Muy interesante.

La verdad es que busco algo parecido. Quiero algo económico, que dé buena calidad y por lo que veo en los esquemas y diseños de placa es bastante sencillo.

¿Podrías dar datos de características, salida(W), frecuencia (Hz), si tiene zumbido o ruido a baja potencia?

Otro dato interesante, fuente de alimentación recomendada.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 6, 2010)

altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> ¿Podrías dar datos de características, salida(W), frecuencia (Hz), si tiene zumbido o ruido a baja potencia?
> 
> Otro dato interesante, fuente de alimentación recomendada.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXutuqt.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf

Ahi vas a encontrar todos los datos que buscas, esto es lo mas economico y simple que puedes hacer!!


----------



## altaimpedancia (Nov 6, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXutuqt.pdf
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf
> 
> Ahi vas a encontrar todos los datos que buscas, esto es lo mas economico y simple que puedes hacer!!




Muchísimas gracias   por tu respuesta. Me gustaría entonces algo com un poco de más potencia de entre 20 y 30 Watios. ¿Qué me recomendarías?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2010)

altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> *¿Qué me recomendarías?*


Te recomendaría que hagas lo correcto: Usar el buscador y hacer preguntas sobre temas específicos en lugar de pedir que te recomienden todo sin cobrarte...se entiende?
Y si sabés poco del tema, entonces andá a estudiar antes de preguntar tanto.


----------



## altaimpedancia (Nov 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Te recomendaría que hagas lo correcto: Usar el buscador y hacer preguntas sobre temas específicos en lugar de pedir que te recomienden todo sin cobrarte...se entiende?
> Y si sabés poco del tema, entonces andá a estudiar antes de preguntar tanto.




No quiero ser impertinente, pero me dirigía con toda amabilidad a *pipa09*. Creo que no eres administrador o moderador en este foro, así no entiendo tu actitud para reprenderme. En todo caso debiera haberlo hecho el propio interesado o uno de los moderadores.

Por supuesto he visto muchos integrados con prestaciones muy buenas, pero llevo muy poco tiempo y no me ha dado lugar a poder leer toda la información que contiene este foro.

  Reconozco que soy aficionado y no poseo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, pero eso no da derecho al que los tenga a tratar con desprecio a los que no están a su altura.

Saludos sin acritud.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 6, 2010)

gracias a pipa09 por los circuitos, estan muy buenos, pero a mi entender son solamente circuitos de un solo amplificador, y eso es lo que no quiero. el que digo que vi una vez eran varios amplificadores en un solo circuito (espero que me entiendan) o una sola placa, no se como se le llama mejor, pero cada amplificador era diferente. de todas maneras gracias, y si pueden manden mas circuitos.


PD: aqui en este foro no se reprende a nadie, y ademas ezavalla es de los grandes maestros del foro y no creo que se equivoque


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 6, 2010)

Tranquilos muchachos, haya paz!!!



			
				Guillermemomemin dijo:
			
		

> pero a mi entender son solamente circuitos de un solo amplificador, y eso es lo que no quiero. el que digo que vi una vez eran varios amplificadores en un solo circuito (espero que me entiendan)


 
Es verdad, son de un solo amplificador, lo que deberias hacer es varios circuitos, repetir los mismos en una sola placa, asi es como vienen emsamblados esos circuitos!!


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Nov 7, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> Tranquilos muchachos, haya paz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Es verdad, son de un solo amplificador, lo que deberias hacer es varios circuitos, repetir los mismos en una sola placa, asi es como vienen emsamblados esos circuitos!!




pues si, es lo que pretendo, peroooo, cada circuito es diferente, por el tipo de señal que tienen que amplificar, y eso es lo que busco.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias  por tu respuesta. Me gustaría entonces algo com un poco de más potencia de entre 20 y 30 Watios. ¿Qué me recomendarías?


 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4142II.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4172.pdf
Busca en el foro un poco mas de data, asi ya no te regañan mas 

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2010)

altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> No quiero ser impertinente, pero me dirigía con toda amabilidad a *pipa09*. Creo que no eres administrador o moderador en este foro, así no entiendo tu actitud para reprenderme. En todo caso debiera haberlo hecho el propio interesado o uno de los moderadores.


En este foro NO HAY charlas privadas y CUALQUIERA puede responder. Si esto no te gusta, mandá mensajes privados o usá un chat.



			
				altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> Por supuesto he visto muchos integrados con prestaciones muy buenas, pero llevo muy poco tiempo y no me ha dado lugar a poder leer toda la información que contiene este foro.


Leer la información de este foro es lo PRIMERO que deberías haber hecho antes de consultar, por que estás llenando un tema con preguntas y respuestas que ya están realizadas en el foro y que solo tenés que leer - y buscar - para obtener tu respuesta.



			
				altaimpedancia dijo:
			
		

> Reconozco que soy aficionado y no poseo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, pero eso no da derecho al que los tenga a tratar con desprecio a los que no están a su altura.
> Saludos sin acritud.


No te he tratado con desprecio en ningún momento, solo me he limitado a decirte la forma correcta de participar en un foro. Y en cuanto al estudio, vos mismo has dicho que no sabés mucho de electrónica...y sin embargo pretendés hacer un sistema 7.1 para tu PC...y supongo que pensarás que es algo fácil . Pues no lo es, y la única forma de saberlo antes de gastar tu dinero es que estudies y leas en el foro las experiencias y recomendaciones de otros que ya intentaron cosas parecidas.


----------



## altaimpedancia (Nov 10, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> En este foro NO HAY charlas privadas y CUALQUIERA puede responder. Si esto no te gusta, mandá mensajes privados o usá un chat.
> 
> 
> Leer la información de este foro es lo PRIMERO que deberías haber hecho antes de consultar, por que estás llenando un tema con preguntas y respuestas que ya están realizadas en el foro y que solo tenés que leer - y buscar - para obtener tu respuesta.
> ...



Gracias por tus repuestas.
Como bien dices, durante unos días he estado navegando por el foro y obtenieno información muy útil para mis fines.
Apenas nos conocemos como cibernáutas y no quisiera causar mala impresión, ni que tú me la causes a mí, estimado ezavalla. Estoy seguro que tienes mucho que aportar y aportado en este foro.
Como he dicho, soy aficionado y,  no poseo un margen muy amplio de conocimientos en este campo, pero sí decirte que he sido autodidacta, con libros, preguntando algún que otro amigo, y leyendo por ahí. Al encontrarme con este foro ha sido muy ilusionante, ya que existen muchos proyectos y ya probados y revisados que es una forma muy amena para aprender y distraernos de forma práctica los que no somos "hachas" en la electrónica.

Ya he hecho algún que otro proyecto sencillo (regulador intensidad de luz por diac/ triac, fuente de alimentación, regulador velocidad motor eléctrico, montaje de un kit de placa Hi-Fi completa[fuente, previo, etapa], alguna que otra cosilla de poco calado).

No pretendo ahora hacer un sistema completo 7.1 ni muchísimo menos, sino que aprovechado unas etapas de potencias sencillísimas como las que ha puesto el amigo pipa09 basándose en el TDA 2030, quiero amplificar un subwofer y dos canales traseros básicamente, ya que los canales delanteros están introducidos a través de un micro-equipo de música de bastante buena calidad.

Pero sobretodo lo más gratificante es el placer de hacerlo uno mismo y disfrutar posteriormente de los resultados, siempre aprendiendo un poco más con cada proyecto que se realiza.

Sin más no pretendo ser un master en ingenieria electrónica, sino divertirme mi tiempo de ocio con algo que me gusta, y que conste que valoro mucho tu experiencia y conocimiento como he podido leer en alguna parte de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## AndyMetal (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola gente, despues de da vueltas por el foro chusmeando y preguntando 3x10^12 cosas a todo el mundo traigo mi prime aporte.
Es un home theatre 7.1, tiene dos potencias de 100W (la del post de zeuspower) para el subwoofer (Bomber de 12") y 20W en cad satelite (Boss 5.25" 3 vias). Ademas, trae un selector de entradas estereo para usarlo como equipo hi-fi. Por medio de una serie de reles se desconecta la entrada surrouns de las entradas de las potencias, la entrada estereo (que correponde a los canales que los dvd usan cuando repruducimos 2.0) van a un ecualizador grafico de 20 bandas (el de tupolev) y de ahi a un crossover (este es del foro tambien, encontre que alguien lo modifico para que funcione de dos vias y es el que use), la salida de graves va directamente a las potencia del subwoofer, la de agudos a un pre par elevar un poco a señal y poder alimentar a 4 potencias (le agregue un satelite mas par mantener la simetri entre un canal y otro, de ahi que son 4), esto es POR CANAL. Las fuentes para los amplis de potencia van a ir con capacitores unicamente, la alimentacion de los reles, ecualizador, crossovers, proteccion para los subwoofers que *quiza* ponga y preamps con regulador, todo se alimenta con -15+15, en la plaqueta puse dos, no se si los 78/7915 entragaran toda la corriente que necesitan todos sos circuitos.

Algo muy importante, en la potencia de 100W la masa de señal esta diferenciada de la tierra de alimentacion que es la que va conectad al chasis. En el pre que pertenece al mismo proyecto que la potencia de 100W, las masas no esta diferenciadas, señal y alimentacion va todo a masa, pero esta ultima *NO SE CONECTA* con la tierra del gabinete, como las masas de las potencias de 20W tampoco estan diferenciadas cuelgo todo de las fuente de +-15V


----------



## Holas (Ago 13, 2011)

Ahora si , aparece el circuito .Pero que son esas pistas sin componentes?


----------



## AndyMetal (Ago 13, 2011)

Son las entradas de audio, fijate que los dos primeros RCA van al comun de los dos primeros contactos del rele, de ahi uno de los puntos  va derecho a la potencia (esto si se usa como home theatre) y el otro al crossover, del crossover al preamp y de ahi a la potencia. El resto de las pistas van de los rca a los contactos del rele, si seguis los circutos electricos de pre y crossover te podes dar cuenta de que cosa es que cosa y viendo el diagrama de los rles que dibuje con el pcb wizard lo mismo.
Cualquier cosa pregunta.


P.D.: Acabo de darme cuenta de un error en ese archivo, los dos primeros contactos del lado izquierdo segundo rele debe ir unidos entre si.

Actualize el .rar, inclui unos word con los impresos listos para imprimir.


----------



## Holas (Ago 13, 2011)

Ahora , mis siguientes preguntas , podrìas poner el esquemàtico del selector de audio , el amplificador , etc ? , y la plantilla de las rca . Quisiera hacer mi propio pcb , para que me quede mucho màs chica la plaqueta , si lo logro
Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## AndyMetal (Ago 13, 2011)

El esquematico del amplificador de 100W lo podes encontrar como destacado "amplificador 100w RMS" por zeuspower, el esquematico del selector de etradas es el que subi y podes ver ahi, solo tenes que agregar el crossover y los preamps que tambien estan en el mismo post que el ampli de 100W, el selector se hace con una llave rotativa, sacas los cables de la plaqueta y listo. Aca te dejo el esquema del crossover, del ampli de 20W solo tengo el impreso, es chico igual, es una plaqueta de 5x5


----------



## AndyMetal (Ago 14, 2011)

Aca subo unos avances, la placa con las entradas, los crossover y preamp, a lo mejor con otra disposicion de componentes salia mas chica.


----------



## AndyMetal (Ago 15, 2011)

Una ayuda a los eruditos en el tema, me llaman un poquito la atencion los numeros a los que llegue en los bobinados, los revise y creo que estan bien, alguien podria darme una mano? 
Aca dejo un excel con los detalles.

P.D.: Subo de nuevo el .rar con los word porque me dijeron que no andaban


----------



## erniker (Sep 19, 2011)

Antes de nada quiero decir que soy un aficionado a la electronica, que pronto sera un ingeniero(estoy en tercero de electronica). Y me gustaria poner a prueba mis conociminetos y habilidades con algo un poco mas serio (ya he diseñado reguladores com BJT y con el famoso 555, y modificado algun circuito, pero nada muy serio...) No entiendo muchos de sonido, pero me ha llamado mucho la atencio los circuitos sobe amplificadores que hay por aquí (tengo lo menos 15 link guardados : )) y ya lleva un tiempo dandole vueltas al tema de construir mi propio sistema de sonido para el salon en vez de comprarlo....
Despues de buscar mucho... no termino de encontrar lo que quiero, así que os comento:
Tengo un televisor con salida 5.1, y un disco multimedia 7.1, de hay el titulo del post... Me gustaria construir un home theatre hi-fi lo mas completo posible (lo ideal seria 7.1, aunque con un 5.1 me vasta, pues la mayoria de las peliculas hoy en dia viene con 5.1) con buena calidad de sonido, con proteción para los altavoces, el retardo para los bafles traseros en fin.... supongo que ya habreis visto muchos mensajes iguales.... 
El problema es que tengo todos los circuitos por separado... pero no estoy seguro de saber implementarlo todo en una placa... y tampoco tengo experiencia disñando PCB.... pero sí mi padre, y me podria ayudar en este aspecto.... Anque podria montarlo en placas individuales y aprovechar los fotolitos.... en fin... por eso os pido ayuda.... Lo mas cercano que encontrado es un home theatre 4.1 en la pagina esa de construye tu rockcola.... pero dicen que los integrado no son buenos.... y no termino de ver commo apañarmelas para convertirlo en un 7.1
(aunque sí en 5.1 XD) ademas, que es solo un simulador que comberte la salida estero en 4.1, o eso creo....
En fin muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo... y si no me mandais a hacer puñetas (que lo entendería, pues seguro que no estais para seguirle el rollo a ningun iluso ^_^) gracias tambien por vuestra paciencia...


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 19, 2011)

Para empezar, que potencia mas o menos necesitarias?

Nos vemos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2011)

Y cual es el problema?
Tenés los esquemas y PCB de amplificadores, preamplificadores, filtros activos, protectores de parlantes, fuentes de alimentación y toda la electrónica necesaria....y la tenés ya desarrollada y probada por usuarios del foro.
También tenés temas que describen las técnicas de diseño de baffles y la elección de los parlantes y el cálculo de los crossover.
En todos los temas que te menciono tenés referencias a enlaces externos que apoyan las cosas mas el aporte local de archivos y documentos.

En pocas palabras: NO TE FALTA NADA! y si vas a ser ingeniero, tenés que aprender a INTEGRAR cosas, y este trabajo que planteás es un buen comienzo por la elevada cantidad de parámetros que hay que considerar y aparear. Por eso, no preguntés mas como hacerlo: desarrollá vos tu visión, planteá un esquema en bloques de alto nivel identificando a los componentes y a lo que has elegido para implementarlos....y ahí podemos seguir conversando del tema.


----------



## erniker (Sep 19, 2011)

La potencia que quiero.... pues para uno de salon... unos 80-100W...
Sobre como implemetarlo.... vale que tengo los esquemas, pero.... 
que modificaciones hago para el satelite central.... cuales para los delanteros y cuales para los trasero... cuales  para el subwoofer.... y eso solo para un 5.1... así que si quiero para un 7.1..... pos ni idea...... y tampoco sé con qué componentes obtendré mejor resultado....
En fin.... trataré de hacerme para empezar un esquema....
Solo para poder empezar.... unas preguntitas....
-como no se mucho del tema, no se que parametros he de tener en cuenta... es decir.... creo que antes de ponerme necesitaria profundizar un poco en lo referente a la funcion de cada bloque... es deicr para qué un preamplificador ... pero de eso no tengo nada.... alguien tienen algun enlace a algun sitio de interes para saber tecnicamente de lo que hablo y no tener ideas vagas....????
en fin... como siempre, muchas gracias....

A ver.... aquí otra vez.... por lo que he visto en internet.... veo que para mi salon.... me sobra con un 5.1.... porque es de unos 20m cuadrados y la sona de living (sin contar con la zona para comer) es un rectangulo de 4.4m por 3m... redondeando unos 15 metros cuadrados....así que me voy a centrar en construir un 5.1.... Una vez claro esto... voy a exponer mis razonamientos a ver si son correctos...
Así a grandes rasgos para un 5.1 necesito 3 amplificadores estero (sateite estereo central, satelite delantero izquierdo + satelite delantero derecho y satelite trasero izquierdo + satelite trasero derecho) mas el amplificador del subwoofer....
Bien.... hasta aquí, creo que lo tengo.
pero ahora bien, se que tengo que colocar un filtro paso bajo para el subwoober, que supongo que vá antes que el amplificador para el sunwofer (aunque si se pusiera despues de amplificar la señal, filtraria mejor... pero no sé si el AO soportaría la señal amplificada...)
despues, supongo que habria que poner un preamplificador estereo para los amplificadores de los satelites... tambien supongo que esto viene antes de los amplificadores...
antes de segir avanzando, me gustaria saber si voy bien hasta ahora...
Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2011)

erniker dijo:
			
		

> -como no se mucho del tema, no se que parametros he de tener en cuenta... es decir.... creo que antes de ponerme necesitaria profundizar un poco en lo referente a la funcion de cada bloque... es deicr para qué un preamplificador ... pero de eso no tengo nada.... alguien tienen algun enlace a algun sitio de interes para saber tecnicamente de lo que hablo y no tener ideas vagas....????
> en fin... como siempre, muchas gracias....


http://sound.westhost.com/articles.htm



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> antes de segir avanzando, me gustaria saber si voy bien hasta ahora...
> Muchas gracias


NO, no vás bien. Un ingeniero que no dibuja y esquematiza sus ideas NO ES un ingeniero. Así que ya sabés que es lo que sigue.


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 19, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> http://sound.westhost.com/articles.htm
> 
> 
> NO, no vás bien. Un ingeniero que no dibuja y esquematiza sus ideas NO ES un ingeniero. Así que ya sabés que es lo que sigue.



Disculpa pero el amigo Ezavalla tiene toda la razón.
Yo sin ser ingeniero y sin ninguna clase de electrónica o algo parecido he sabido ingeniarmelas para salir adelante.
Busca en la Parte de Audio, investiga por tu cuenta, comprate un cuaderno y andá anotando todo lo que te parece importante e interesante, es la mejor forma de aprender, y no pedir todo servido, porque te puedo asegurar (y te lo digo por experiencia propia) que las cosas que regaladas, que no necesitaste hacer un esfuerzo de ningún tipo para tenerlas, no sirven de nada..

Nos vemos.


----------



## erniker (Sep 19, 2011)

Bien... pos este seria el esquema en bloques de lo que quiero hacer:
Un home theatre 7.1 Hi-fi:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/esquema71.png/
En fin... no es muy tecnico.... pero esquematiza lo que quiero hacer.... Ahora viene una serie de preguntas sobre diseño:
-¿Que potencia es la mas adecuada para un home theatre casero???
entre 80W y 100W, me equivoco??
-En el foro hay muchos esquemas sobre amplificadores y preamplificadores, pero... segun vuestra experiencia, cuales son los mas indicados para obtener un calidad de sonido Hi-fi???
-¿Cual de las fuentes DC de aqui me recomendais?
-y bueno... quizá se me olvide algo.... bueno si... los protectores para los parlantes....
En fin... nada mas que agradeceros de nuevo vuestra ayuda...


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 19, 2011)

No creo que necesites 100W para un salon de las medidas que decis, con 20 W te va asobrar potencia, y mas si es un sistema 5.1..

Revisa sobre el TDA 7377


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2011)

erniker dijo:
			
		

> Bien... pos este seria el esquema en bloques de lo que quiero hacer:
> Un home theatre 7.1 Hi-fi:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/esquema71.png/
> En fin... no es muy tecnico.... pero esquematiza lo que quiero hacer....


Está incmpleto: Faltan los filtros para el subwoofer y, al menos, los frontales (o ya viene las señales filtradas? ).



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> -¿Que potencia es la mas adecuada para un home theatre casero???
> entre 80W y 100W, me equivoco??


Por amplificador o en total? Y como ya te preguntaron: cuales son las dimensiones de la sala?



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> -En el foro hay muchos esquemas sobre amplificadores y preamplificadores, pero... segun vuestra experiencia, cuales son los mas indicados para obtener un calidad de sonido Hi-fi???


Eso está *acá*.



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> -¿Cual de las fuentes DC de aqui me recomendais?


Y eso está *acá*.



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> -y bueno... quizá se me olvide algo.... bueno si... los protectores para los parlantes....


Y eso otro está *acá*.

Ahora poné un poco de voluntad y hacé tu parte.

PD: No me pidas que te recomiende nada :enfadado:. Si vas a ser ingeniero tenés que aprender a elegirlas VOS basado en tus conocimientos, los libros y la web.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola, me sumo al tema por que es algo en lo que llevo trabajando un tiempo y me interesa el intercambio de opiniones, como bien te indican ezavalla y matixx090 la mayor parte ya esta en el foro, y es cuestion de buscar estudiar y elegir que se va a hacer, lo que es etapas de potencia (amplificadores), fuentes de alimentacion, filtros, y proteccion no vas a tener ningun inconveniente en encontrar informacion de sobra, pero en lo que se refiere a preamplificadores la aplicacion a sonido 5.1 no es tan abundante, un dato a tener en cuenta en el diagrama que propones usando preamplificadores independientes es como controlarlos todos, por que potenciometros sextuples son casi imposibles de conseguir, yo estoy viendo la forma de controlar un pre con operacionales a traves de ldr, pero todavia esta muy verde, me falta mucho para probar, la otra opcion es meterse en el terreno de lo digital pero eso se lo dejo a alguin que sepa.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2011)

tinchorojo89 dijo:
			
		

> pero en lo que se refiere a preamplificadores la aplicacion a sonido 5.1 no es tan abundante, un dato a tener en cuenta en el diagrama que propones usando preamplificadores independientes es como controlarlos todos, por que potenciometros sextuples son casi imposibles de conseguir, yo estoy viendo la forma de controlar un pre con operacionales a traves de ldr, pero todavia esta muy verde, me falta mucho para probar


Pensar en un preamp 7.1 con potes es casi descabellado. Si buscan, hay un preamp digital controlado por un microcontrolador. Habrá que ver de modificar ese para que use 8 canales en lugar de 2...pero no es tan difícil.


----------



## erniker (Sep 20, 2011)

-Vamos aver.... A lo de la respuesta de los filtros... se supone que usaré las salidas analogicas del reproductor, que vienen ya separadas, no??? (una pequeña duda que tengo es si los parlantes frontales son estero o no)
-Sobre las dimensiones del salón, ya las dije: el salon en si mide unos 20m cuadrados pero si quitas la parte del comedor y te centras en lo que es el living...Unos 15m cuadrados.
- Sobre la potencia decia en total.... con 10w por ampli y 20-30w para subwoofer.... sobra para salón...O eso creo yo.
-sobre lo de preamplificar.... es cierto que no habia pensado en como hacerlo...
La verdad es que esto es un problema...Si no estoy muy despistado hay que controlar 3 preamplificadores estero (6 canales) + frontales + subwoofer para el 7.1 y 2 (8 en total)
preamplificadores estero (4 canales)+frontales+subwoofer... (6 en total)
En fin... quiza en lo que debo centrarme ahora es en ver como controlar los preamplificadores....  a no ser que me dé por poner potenciometros dobles para controlar por separado cada par de altavoces..... pero es que te juntas con tres poten dobles y dos simples....y esto puede quedar un poco chapuza.... aunque creo que podria funcionar...
En fin, solo quiero pediros perdon si digo alguna tonteria... Y gracias por la ayuda.

A ver con respecto a lo de el control sobre los preamplificadores.... He visto por el foro, que no son estrictamente necesarios, porque, por ejemplo, un ordenador es capaz de controlar el nivel de la señal... a si que es cuestion de ver si mi disco multimedia y/o mi tv pueden controlado (estoy casi seguro que si, al menos en el disco multimedia)
De todas formas.... ¿se podria colococar un solo preamplificador estero y usar un multiplexor para los tres amplificadores estero y el frontal , y despues otro preampli mono para el ampli del sobwoofer?

O montar 8 amplificadores mono y usar un preampli mono y un multiplexor para 7 de los canales (asi controlamos el sonido de los parlantes) y otro preampli directramente al ampli del subwoofer para controlarlo.

aunque veo dificil eso de poder montar un multiplexor capaz de funcionar lo suficientemente rapido como para mantener la calidad del sonido...
En fin.... que opinais???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2011)

erniker dijo:
			
		

> -Sobre las dimensiones del salón, ya las dije: el salon en si mide unos 20m cuadrados pero si quitas la parte del comedor y te centras en lo que es el living...Unos 15m cuadrados.
> - Sobre la potencia decia en total.... con 10w por ampli y 20-30w para subwoofer.... sobra para salón...O eso creo yo.


OK, pero vas a contar con un poco mas potencia para tener un disponible un rango dinámico apropiado y poder usar los circuitos del foro. Buscá el tema de los TDA20X0, ahí tenés ampliificadores excelentes, muy económicos y en potencias variadas. Hay mas opciones, pero tendrás que analizarlas para decidir.



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> -sobre lo de preamplificar.... es cierto que no habia pensado en como hacerlo...
> La verdad es que esto es un problema...Si no estoy muy despistado hay que controlar 3 preamplificadores estero (6 canales) + frontales + subwoofer para el 7.1 y 2 (8 en total)
> preamplificadores estero (4 canales)+frontales+subwoofer... (6 en total)
> En fin... quiza en lo que debo centrarme ahora es en ver como controlar los preamplificadores....  a no ser que me dé por poner potenciometros dobles para controlar por separado cada par de altavoces..... pero es que te juntas con tres poten dobles y dos simples....y esto puede quedar un poco chapuza.... aunque creo que podria funcionar...


Ya lo dije antes. No pensés en usar potes analógicos por que te va a quedar una "chapuza" como dicen ustedes y se te va a volver incontrolable el sistema. Vas a tener que usar microcontroladores y preamplificadores con mando digital. Buscá en los destacados del foro de Baja Señal que hay uno que está muy bien, aunque vas a necesitar extenderlo.



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> A ver con respecto a lo de el control sobre los preamplificadores.... He visto por el foro, que no son estrictamente necesarios, porque, por ejemplo, un ordenador es capaz de controlar el nivel de la señal... a si que es cuestion de ver si mi disco multimedia y/o mi tv pueden controlado (estoy casi seguro que si, al menos en el disco multimedia)


Si eso está disponible, podría reducirte sustancialmente el problema, pero vas a tener que averiguarlo.



			
				erniker dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas.... ¿se podria colococar un solo preamplificador estero y usar un multiplexor para los tres amplificadores estero y el frontal , y despues otro preampli mono para el ampli del sobwoofer?
> 
> O montar 8 amplificadores mono y usar un preampli mono y un multiplexor para 7 de los canales (asi controlamos el sonido de los parlantes) y otro preampli directramente al ampli del subwoofer para controlarlo.
> 
> aunque veo dificil eso de poder montar un multiplexor capaz de funcionar lo suficientemente rapido como para mantener la calidad del sonido...


No pensés en esa idea, por que no vas a conseguir nada mas que problemas y complejidad circuital sin sentido.


----------



## erniker (Sep 20, 2011)

bueno, pos mañana empiezo tercero.... y aunque voy a tener menos tiempo para esto (los estudios son lo primero)voy a poder comentar este proyecto con compañeros y profesores.... sobre todo el tema del controlador.... 
En fin.... sobre  lo de los amplificadores a usar; usaré unos mono con el TDA2040 a 25W cada uno.... si coloco los 8 canales así gano simetria en en el circuito a la hora de diseñarlo... a no ser que me digais que no es recomendable....
Para los preampli.... todavia no me he decido por ninguno.... no sé.... no he encontrado ninguno con control de sonido para los canales ni ningun preampli con control de agudos para el subwoofer.... aunque como estaba buscando varias cosas a la vez.... pos seguro se me han pasado....
Bueno, pues a buscar como controlar los preampli!!!!

Una cosa... sobre lo de el preampli digital... como modifico el circuito???? si solo tiene dos salidas???

En fin.... ojala pueda llevar este proyecto a buen puerto....
Muchas gracias


----------



## erniker (Sep 21, 2011)

bien.... sobre lo de controlar los canales.... Sabeis si se puede colocar un TDA7386 o TDA7377(integrado que amplifica 4 canales a la vez) como preamplificador ??? porque le he dado vueltas al tema y si usamos dos de estos integrados como carga en una etapa de autopolarizacion de un BJT con divisor de tension, podemos controlar la tension que les llega a los TDA7386, y por tanto el volumen, de los 8 canales a la vez con un solo potenciometro... o se pone dos etapas de autopolarizacion con divisor de tension controladas por un poten doble, y que cada etapa de polarizacion controle uno de los TDA7386.....
Esto podría servir??????

Sobre lo del preamplificador digital... pos como la salida es estero.... habria que usar 5 TDA7449
4 para los amplis mono de los 7 parlantes en los que solo interesa controlar el volumen y los agudos(el TDA7449 para los frontales no sabria muy bien como ponerlo; si los frontales tambien son estero no hay problem, pero si son mono... pos será cuestion de usar solo una salida) y el ultimo para el subwoofer que se programaría para controlar el volumen y los bajos.... Y despues usas solo unos de los dispalys.....
En fin que opinais???


----------



## sebagg (Sep 24, 2011)

hola, yo arme un 5.1 con tda 2050, use un bridge para el sub, y un filtro simple con un tl 071 para el sub, no use preamp para los parlantes satelites, por que nunca logre calibrar bien los tl072, siempre salia uno que otro ruidito por ahi, pero sin ellos, tengo un poco menos de volumen, pero sin ruidos, y aun asi mantienen una buena potencia, el mio tiene aprox 200 wats, un tip, el filtrado de la fuente lo es todo, concentrate ahi primiero para evitar los problemas de ruidos, usa un buen cable de audio para conectar las entradas a las placas amplificadoras, usa buenos disipadores, por que como van a estar todos juntos supongo estos 7 tda 2050 van a hacer un pequeño sauna si no los cuidas bien, cuidado con la coneccion a tierra de cada placa, ordena bien tus cables, por que tendras mucho cableado si usas placas independientes, te deseo suerte, ojala todo te resulte perfecto, creo que te podria ayudar en algunas cosas si gustas, ah y otra cosa, si no vas a usar parlantes de extrema calidad, no gastes tanto dinero en preamps con operacionales caros, ni integrados muy caros, por que no notaras la diferencia, construye amplificadores segun los parlantes, o inverso construye parlantes para los amplificadores, pero nunca olvides pensar en esos detalles


----------



## erniker (Sep 24, 2011)

Gracias Sebagg... lo de los amplificadores para los parlantes yo usaré los TDA2040 para los parlantes y un TDA2052 para el sub en simple tambien (o dos TDA2040 en bridge).... y si no pongo los pre amplificadores, pues un filtro....  aunque tambien estoy pensando en poner integrados que amplifican 2-4 canales.... así el numero dse integrados se reduce, y podré disipar mejor el calor.... aunque la distorsion en este tipo de integrados  es algo mayor, alrededor  del 0.15%... aunque claro, podria llegar a afirmar que no voy a poder obtener una distorcion menor que esta con TDA2040, porque a la hora de soldar será dificil consegir que todas las soldaduras sean perfectas...
Por otro lado  está el TDA74487 que es un control de volumen digital para 6 canales(perfecto para un 5.1) que spongo que es perfecto para colocar en tre los preampli y los ampli...... En fin.... te queria preguntar una cosa, sebagg... ¿tu entoces solo tienes control de graves en tu 5.1?
Con respecto al montaje... supongo que lo pondré todo integrado en una sola placa....
Con lo de la fuente... todavia no me he puesto a buscarla... pero si que sé que es necesario un filtrado perfecto....
En fin,
a ver si puedes responder a la pregunta anterior (si solo tienes control de bajos) y muchas gracias


----------



## sebagg (Sep 27, 2011)

no, tengo control de todos los canales en el amplificador, pero el bajo es el unico con preamp, los otros tienen solo un potenciometro en la entrada de audio para evitar ruidos, perdon por la demora


----------



## erniker (Sep 28, 2011)

En fin... la verdad es que en la uni han empezado ya fuerte de verdad... así que no podré dedicarle a esto tanto tiempo como quisiera... pero he dado con un profe que es un experto en estos temas, así que ya le he preguntado un par de cosas... he incluso puede que me proponga hacer el proyecto sobre este tema... (al menos se lo he dejado caer y no le pareció mala idea)
De todas formas, daré cuenta por aquí de mis avances...

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## toketo (Oct 3, 2011)

Que tal Erniker, queria comentarte que arme un ampli 5.1, es muy complejo y hay mucha info aca en foro. 
yo lo realize con 1 lm3886 para el canal centrar, 3 lm4780 para el resto de los canales. 1 de ellos lo hice en modo bridge para el sub, el trafo que utilize es de 28+28 20amp, la fuente de sonido es mipc. no utilize ningun pre.  y la verdad qeu da miedo.! la potencia. en estos dias te estoy subiendo el diagrama.
Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 3, 2011)

muy buenas compañero.

Yo con 17 años fabrique un sistema 7.1 que lo utilizaba un instituto de tenerife despues de fabricarlo yo, no es dificil y menos ahora, yo, antes no existia estos tipos de foro con estos tipos de informacion , me busque la vida y los termine, haa y no te lo pierdas, el encendido/apagado era tactil XD.

busca busca que algo bueno sale , un saludo.


----------



## erniker (Oct 5, 2011)

Gracias por los animos!! en fin... la cosa la tengo algo parada porque me estoy preparando una asignatura de primero que me queda.... Y como no la apruebe se extingue...de todas formas, pienso montarme el sistema de sonido, me cueste el tiempo que mecueste!!! La verdad es que ya tengo todo lo que necesito... solo me queda ponerme ha hacer calculos... pero lo dixo, lo primero son los estudios... y mas cuando bolonia te esta pisando los talones... 
En fin toketo, por supuesto, gracias por tu ayda, y estoy a la espera para estudiar tu diagrama...
MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## fabo76 (Dic 12, 2011)

Que tal???? como va tu proyecto espero bien al igual que tu materia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Avisanos de tus progresos....
Yo arme este 4.1 y ahora experimento con los parlantes.....
animo.....


----------



## erniker (Dic 13, 2011)

Pos Esta algo parado por que he estado estudiando para los exámenes de diciembre...y ahora toca ponerse al día con los trabajos y las clases que he perdido para poder estudiar ... En fin,a ver cuando estoy mas libre y lo retomo.... Muchas gracias por tu interés


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Erniker, como vas a controlar el audio de todos los canales? yo me voy a armar un 5.1 y todavia estoy viendo que es lo mejor... Click aca/

ahi en ese link esta el tema, si queres pegate una vuelta, saludos


----------



## erniker (Feb 7, 2012)

A ver Dave02, segun lo que he visto por ahí... Pos hay varias formas...(son teoricas, no he tenido tiempo material para hacer nada, solo investigación):
- Un potenciometro de 6 canales. y uno simple para el nivel de bajos, pero no creo ke encuentres un potenciometro de 6 canales...
-Así, sin pensarlo mucho, puedes tratar de usar un regulador BJT, un MOSFET... o, incluso, podrias tratar de controlarlo mediante PWM (usando un 555)... la unica pega que le veo es como configurar el circuito para que con un solo potenciometro simple puedas controlar la corriente (en el BJT) o la tension (en el FET) o el 555; date cuenta que tendrias que poner 6 BJT, 6 MOSFET, o 6 555 o 3 556(que son dos 555 integrados en uno)....
-Hay integrados (tendras que buscarlos) que son una especie de controladores digitales. Yo encontré uno de TDA que era un controlador digital de dos canales (y creo que encontré de 4) que poniendo 3 en paralelo y mediante un poco de programacion, puedes usarlos para dar volumen, controlar bajos, graves, volumen... y con un display con botones. Pero lo veo complicado lo de programarlo y eso...
- Pero la cosa puede ser mucho mas sencilla: si vas a usar los jack de 3.5 del televisor o el PC... la señal viene ya preamplificada.... así que en vez de potenciometro, puedes usar resistencias de precisión de forma que en vez de 6 potenciometros, pongas 6 resistencias lo mas exactamente guales posibles, para evitar distorsiones de sonido. y uses en control de volumen del propio TV o PC. Para los bajos puedes usar un potenciometro, pero si el pc o la TV ytambien puede configurar bajos.... Eso sí, asegurate de que la resistencia es lo suficientemente baja para que el sonido sea muy alto, y tengas juego a la hora de dar volumen.

En fin.... Pero queiro ke kede claro que no he probado nada, y no tengo experiencia


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

-La primera es inconseguible (al menos por mi)
-Me parece complicarse demasiado como para variar una simple tension
-Busque pero son todos o la mayoria con microcontroladores y los que no lo son no los consegui :s no tengo el quemador y si lo compro seria gastar por gastar
-Esa esta buena, seria la mas facil de todas, pero imaginate que estoy en una aplicacion ponele un juego y de repente quiero bajar el volumen, la aplicacion no tiene control de eso y entonces tendria que minimizar y cambiarlo ahi, mucho quilombo

se agradece tu respuesta, pegate una vuelta por el post que te puse arriba que ya esta casi la solucion !

saludos !


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ya que estamos dando opciones, lo que me parece lo mejor es usar potenciometros digitales controlados por un encoder rotativo, como suelen usarse en muchos equipos comerciales, lastima que tanto los potes digitales como los encoders son caros y dificiles de conseguir.

Martin.


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 9, 2012)

Si claro, tambien estaba la del VCA pero seria hacer 6 placas = mas espacio de gabinete = mas aburrido = no lo voy a hacer jajaja, la idea era buscar algo facil de hacer y que de una solucion sencilla.

hasta ahora lo que mas me cerro fue hacerlo con 6 leds con sus respectivas ldr,  fijate el mensaje que publique arriba ahi tenes el link del thread, saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Fijate que tambien comente en el otro tread y publique mi control de volumen con LDR, el tema es controlar la intensidad de los leds por que las LDR son muy sensibles.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 9, 2012)

:s no lo habia leido, perdon, se me paso muy feo...

y de tapar completamente el led con su ldr para que no entre nada de luz?

de ultima implementar el diseño de esa pagina en ingles que propuso crimson, asi que la solucion o es una o la otra, saludos


----------



## yamilongiano (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo me he hecho esta pregunta y a medida que estudio electronica se me hacen algunas ideas de como funciona.

bueno les cuento mi sistema 7.1 tiene una entrada auxiliar esta entrada tiene una entrada de 3.5mm stereo.  yo creia que solo iva a funcionar stereo, pero al parecer al conectarlo al televisor, este si funciona el 7.1 (sonido envolvente del ps3 sale correctamente atravez del televisar al auxiliar del equipo.)

 ¿esto debe ser porque las señales van todas por el mismo cable a diferentes frecuencias...?

si esto es posible ¿entonces  estos sistemas usb deben funcionar de forma igual o el que diga sonido virtual es diferente.?

y para terminar... alguien sabe donde comprar un sistema de salida 7.1 para notebook?.


----------



## AndyMetal (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola, acá les presento un proyecto que empece hace mucho tiempo y recién ahora estoy concretando, se trata de un home theater 7.1. 
Como soy medio mañoso y me gusta que todo sea simétrico le agregue un subwoofer y un satélite, por lo que me seria un 8.2
Tiene un crossover activo para la división de frecuencias cuando funciona en estéreo, potencias de 20W para los satélites y 100W para los subwoofer, utilice dos disipadores de microprocesador con cooler, me falta uno porque el otro que tengo no tiene la misma altura entonces no puedo tenerlos todos los IC´s alineados.
Por medio de una llave acciono unos reles cuadruple inversor, los cuales cuando estan activados acoplan las salidas del 7.1 directo a las potencias, sin tension envian los canales estereo al divisor de frecuencias y de este a las potencias a traves de los mismos reles. 
Con una llave rotativa elijo si utilizo la salida de la PC o alguna de las otras dos entradas estereo.
Opte por hacer una placa por canal.
Las masas llevan una conexion tipo estrella, la fuente esta hecha con dos transformadores y filtradas con capacitores de 4700uF.
Para parlantes quiero terminar de conseguir los LEEA650RM o en su defecto los Olmedos (que son lo mismo), para las frecuencias altas tengo los LEEA HFP2001 y como subwoofer los Olmedos de 12", pensaba hacerle una salida de sublow para enchufarle un karlson para reforzar los graves mas profundos.
Mas adelante les voy a adjuntar los pcb correjidos ya que tuvieron algunos errores, estan todos hechos en eagle, por lo pronto les dejo algunas fotos y un esquemita de como van los reles.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2015)

7.1 es 7+1 y no por agregar parlantes pasas a otro sistema, tiene que ver con el procesamiento de la señal de fuente, es decir si tengo una fuente de señal que fue grabada en el sistema 7.1 podre escucharla si no, imposible


----------



## AndyMetal (Jun 2, 2015)

Por supuesto, me exprese mal, quise decir que seria capaz de reproducir (si existiera tal fuente) un sonido 8.2


----------



## AndyMetal (Jun 6, 2015)

Pequeños avances


----------

